

Microsoft Has Sold 3 Times As Many Win7 Licenses As All Apple Products Combined - acrum
http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-windows-7-licenses-vs-ios-units-2011-4

======
rbanffy
I didn't know Macs were running iOS... Ah... The things you learn form the
web...

Now, how is that surprising? Each and every x86 PC shipped (Macs excepted)
comes with Windows 7. How is that surprising that the combined sales of x86
PCs surpasses the sales of Apple devices?

To be fair, it's a little surprising it's only 3 times bigger, but, after all,
Apple sells _a lot_ of non-x86 devices.

------
veidr
What's with the comments here so far?

MS really did sell more Win7 licenses than Apple sold (Macs + iPhones + iPads
+ iPods). Thats an interesting factoid that makes it easy to grok the scale of
Windows. No need to get all defensive. McDonalds probably sold three times
more Big Macs than MS did Windows licenses...

------
fuzzythinker
Hmm, so ipods and Macs (not to mention accessories and softwares) never
existed or aren't made by Apple?

------
melling
Cool, let's double that and get them all running IE9. The web is in need of an
upgrade.

